# Do you really need a nursing bra in the hospital?



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I work in a maternity store. At least once a week, someone comes pelting into my store, all frantic, and says "They had to take the baby early and she's in the hospital and I need a nursing bra NOW!!!" Then I have to try and figure out what kind of bra they want, what size, etc. I usually try and steer them towards the sleep bras because they're sized like shirts and there are no clips or anything to deal with, but most of them are insistent on getting the sized ones (and they usually get her pre-pregnancy size no matter how many times I tell them that they have to get the next cup size up so it fits once the milk shows up).

I just do not get why it is such an absolute must-have-it-right-this-very-second requirement to have a nursing bra when all you're doing is laying in a hospital bed (at least, that's all I did, between shuffling back and forth to the nursery to nurse). And what's wrong with the comfy, easy to use sleep bras? Wouldn't it be easier to wear a sleep bra and stop by the store for a fitting once you're out of the hospital?


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

I just wore a nursing tank. Comfy and easy.


----------



## Mama Lo (May 11, 2009)

I didn't have any nursing bras, tops, etc purchased when I had dd.
I don't remember wearing a bra in the hospital, well maybe a sleep bra or something like that I could just pull down. I went shopping after I came home and bought a few tanks and bras.
They probably don't know any better yet. Ya know all those pre-made lists you can get on the internet tell you to have to your nursing bras packed, so you MUST need them then








Those first few days, you're nursing and nuzzling so much, you might as well just go topless


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

As a large chested mama (36J) a nursing bra really helped me learn how to nurse. It gave me the support that I needed so I could focus on his latching on with out having to balance my breasts. Sounds weird I know but it did.









That said I woudn't have sent my husband or family member screeching to the store to buy one if I hadn't had one already.The next day would have been fine.

I would strike it up to new parents syndrome.

Like I *had* to have a boppy. There was not talking to me about it, I had to have one. Oh and a changing table/dresser. No matter that so many people told me not to waste my money, I had to have one. While the first was a lifesaver the changing table was barely ever used.

Maybe these woman read so many pregnancy mags and books they were convinced if they didnt have one *right now* their milk wouldn't come in or their breasts would sag, LOL. At least they are nursing right?


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

Pretty much all I have used is nursing tanks since DD was born. Since she was born in June, that is all I wore on top while in the hospital and at home and then I would throw a t-shirt on if we were going out somewhere.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

If the baby is in the NICU and the mom is pumping, it's definitely helpful to have a nursing bra. The sleep bras are nice, and that's what I wore most of the time, but I liked something more supportive when my milk was coming in.


----------



## goldfinches (May 15, 2008)

I was one of those moms. My second dd came almost 2 weeks early, so off my dh went to get my some nursing bras. I sleep in nursing tanks, but feel very sloppy wearing them through the day. If I didn't have a bra when my milk came in, I would have been a sticky mess, and very uncomfortable.


----------



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

I didn't have one because DS came early and I made do. I knew that I would be a different size in a few days anyways. But, I wish I had a bra. It would have been easier. But, I would not list it as a necessity and feel like I had to run to the store. I was busy just enjoying the new baby. You are just laying around in bed and nobody's looking most of the day and night when you are feeding anyways.


----------



## earthmommy2 (Feb 6, 2007)

I did the sleep bra thing in the hospital...it was just easier...but once my milk came in, yeah then the big ol bra came out!! lol


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmommy2* 
I did the sleep bra thing in the hospital...it was just easier...but once my milk came in, yeah then the big ol bra came out!! lol









Same with me!


----------



## Oliver's Mama (Jun 28, 2008)

I went the first day or so in the hospital without a bra.. just never crossed my mind, and my milk hadn't come in. (I did have one in my bag though)
But then a nurse noticed, and she totally flipped out.. "you don't have a nursing bra on????!!!!!!! You should have been wearing one!!!" Like as if I was walking around topless or something.
Anyways, OP, I agree with your decision to direct people towards the sleep bras and tanks.. bra fitting a pregnant woman/new mom is hard enough, let alone if she's not even there!!
I was the designated family shopper for my sister when she was in the hospital. I bought a "proper" nursing bra like she wanted, but she ended up hating it. She enjoyed a nursing cami/robe set better. Easy to lounge in at hospital and home.
When someone insists on an (ill) fitted bra, maybe try to scare them a bit and say it's going to make the new mom very uncomfortable if it's not the perfect fit, it may dig in and cause an infection, all the extra hooks/clips could hinder her ability to adjust to the challenges of nursing. Does your store offer any coupons/incentives that you can give family members that will lure the new mom back in so she can choose a proper/fitted bra when her milk supply is settled?


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oliver's Mama* 
Does your store offer any coupons/incentives that you can give family members that will lure the new mom back in so she can choose a proper/fitted bra when her milk supply is settled?

Unfortunately, no. But at least they can be exchanged if they don't fit. Up until several months ago, bras were final sales, period. No returns. No exchanges. No store credit. You're stuck with it. Now you've got 30 days to exchange or get store credit. Much better for the customers, but not so great for us, since people are a lot more willing now to get the wrong size since they can just bring it back if they don't work, which makes our numbers look really bad.


----------



## ktmeyer (Jan 13, 2010)

I have one ready for when the baby is born only so that I have somewhere to stick nursing pads...I leak alot. But I didn't get a regular one, as I don't know what size I will need. I got a sleep bra and one that I LOVE that is a bit more supportive than the sleep bra, but not much. Looks like a sports bra a bit, and is very comfy. And, it has enough support I can wear it to the store to go buy more bras when I'm ready


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom* 
As a large chested mama (36J) a nursing bra really helped me learn how to nurse. It gave me the support that I needed so I could focus on his latching on with out having to balance my breasts. Sounds weird I know but it did.









That said I woudn't have sent my husband or family member screeching to the store to buy one if I hadn't had one already.The next day would have been fine.

I would strike it up to new parents syndrome.

Like I *had* to have a boppy. There was not talking to me about it, I had to have one. Oh and a changing table/dresser. No matter that so many people told me not to waste my money, I had to have one. While the first was a lifesaver the changing table was barely ever used.

Maybe these woman read so many pregnancy mags and books they were convinced if they didnt have one *right now* their milk wouldn't come in or their breasts would sag, LOL. At least they are nursing right?

I'm a large breasted mother too - although they (my breasts) are slowly diminishing however in full nursing mode there's nothing shinking about them and I need those bras - I made do with old nursing bras second time around until I was a more normal size but with our dd I really needed one; second time around I also had a boppy cushion and wish i had had one for dd; didn't go as far as the furniture though - lol


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bokonon* 
If the baby is in the NICU and the mom is pumping, it's definitely helpful to have a nursing bra. The sleep bras are nice, and that's what I wore most of the time, but I liked something more supportive when my milk was coming in.

That was me. DD was in the special care nursery for a week getting antibiotics, and I spent that week upright in a chair nursing her and holding her. It was much more comfortable to have a nursing bra on than it would have been to have a sleep bra. More support, and a better fit for my nursing pads and nipple shells.


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oliver's Mama* 
But then a nurse noticed, and she totally flipped out.. "you don't have a nursing bra on????!!!!!!! You should have been wearing one!!!" Like as if I was walking around topless or something.

This is giving me a chuckle







I DID pretty much walk around topless for my two days in the hospital.

Did not have any kind of bra. I had a lacy nightgown with thin straps, that my mother had INSISTED she buy for me so I could 'feel pretty'. She made such a big deal about it that I took it to the hospital. I was nursing DS almost constantly those first two days, so I just kept one or both of the straps pulled down all of the time.

I never had one person say anything, or even look at me funny, the whole time, even when multiple people were in my room, checking out baby or me. Its a very pro-breastfeeding hospital though. But I did get a lot of comments on my nightgown choice, that really was more like sexy lingere than a nursing gown LOL, thanks alot mom! I wondered the whole time if I was a topic of converstation for the staff.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i regretted this so very much.. i had purchased a few nursing bras, but didn't take a "good" one to the hospital. i ended up having an unexpected c section and was there when my milk came in. wearing the crappy nursing bra i had taken eased some of the engorgement pain, but man.. i would have traded pretty much anything for a good nursing bra. (the one i had was too tight and the LC told me to quit wearing it)


----------

